# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  subagente assicurativo

## mariatucci

Salve, 
vorrei avere conferma circa il corretto trattamento fiscale dei subagenti assicurativi. Da un punto di vista fiscale sono di fatto equiparabili agli agenti? Deduco l'80% del costo per automezzi?
Grazie  :Smile:

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Salve, 
> vorrei avere conferma circa il corretto trattamento fiscale dei subagenti assicurativi. Da un punto di vista fiscale sono di fatto equiparabili agli agenti? Deduco l'80% del costo per automezzi?
> Grazie

  è iscritto al ruolo agenti ? questa è la discriminante a mio avviso

----------


## Speedy

> Salve, 
> vorrei avere conferma circa il corretto trattamento fiscale dei subagenti assicurativi. Da un punto di vista fiscale sono di fatto equiparabili agli agenti? Deduco l'80% del costo per automezzi?
> Grazie

  Ritengo che il subagente di assicurazione svolga attività simile a quella dell'agente. Infatti mentre il secondo è mandatario di una compagnia di assicurazione, il primo è mandatario di un agente di assicurazione. Requisito essenziale quindi è la presenza di un mandato dall'agente al subagente.
Purtroppo sulla fattispecie l'ADE non si è mai pronunciata. Infatti nella circolare 10.2.1998 n.48/e si fa riferimento soltanto ai promotori finanziari ed agli agenti di assicurazione, equiparati agli agenti e rappresentanti di commercio.
Quindi opterei per la deduzione 80%.
Ciao

----------


## mariatucci

Sono del suo stesso parere! Nel caso di specie il subagente ha ricevuto regolare lettera di incarico e svolge abitualmente e prevalentemente tale attività. La non equiparazione determinerebbe, a mio avviso, uan disparità di trattamento tra due soggetti che di fatto svolgono la stessa attività secondo le medesime modalità.

----------


## danilo sciuto

..... e se si facesse una istanza di interpello ??

----------


## mariatucci

...mi piacerebbe conoscere il suo punto di vista. 
Il "mio" subagente è inoltre iscritto all'albo degli intermediari presso la camera di commercio e paga la tassa di 168 euro circa, al pari degli agenti. 
Di fatto non fanno la stessa attività?
Io sono persuasa del fatto che debbano essere trattati fiscalmente allo stesso modo in quanto,seppur l'art.19 bis 1 dpr 633/72 parla solo di agenti e rappresentanti di commercio e come specificato dalla risoluzione n.430330 del 16/03/93 essa costituisce una specifica deroga esclusivamente per le predette categorie di agenti e rappresentanti di commercio, sicchè per il suo carattere eccezionale non può, in via interpretativa, dichiararsi applicabile ad altre categorie, nel dpr commentato del Sole24 ore ho trovato un importante precisazione. Ossia: "...così l'agevolazione può essere utilizzata solo da coloro che professionalmente svolgono l'attività di intemediari e risultano iscritti all'albo degli agenti e rappresentanti, mentre gli altri intermediari che svolgono tale attività in via occasionale e nn figirano iscritti all'albo nonchè i periti assicurativi non possono utilizzare la detraibilità totale per gli alutoveicoli." Quindi la discriminate è costituita oltre che dall'iscrizione ad uno specifico albo, dall'esercizio abituale nonchè professionale della menzionata attività di intermediazione.
Io maturo i miei convincimenti ragionando con Voi, ma penso che sia corretto ricorrere all'interpello come suggerisce saggiamente il dott. Sciuto! :Confused:

----------


## kongio

> ...mi piacerebbe conoscere il suo punto di vista. 
> Il "mio" subagente è inoltre iscritto all'albo degli intermediari presso la camera di commercio e paga la tassa di 168 euro circa, al pari degli agenti. 
> Di fatto non fanno la stessa attività?
> Io sono persuasa del fatto che debbano essere trattati fiscalmente allo stesso modo in quanto,seppur l'art.19 bis 1 dpr 633/72 parla solo di agenti e rappresentanti di commercio e come specificato dalla risoluzione n.430330 del 16/03/93 essa costituisce una specifica deroga esclusivamente per le predette categorie di agenti e rappresentanti di commercio, sicchè per il suo carattere eccezionale non può, in via interpretativa, dichiararsi applicabile ad altre categorie, nel dpr commentato del Sole24 ore ho trovato un importante precisazione. Ossia: "...così l'agevolazione può essere utilizzata solo da coloro che professionalmente svolgono l'attività di intemediari e risultano iscritti all'albo degli agenti e rappresentanti, mentre gli altri intermediari che svolgono tale attività in via occasionale e nn figirano iscritti all'albo nonchè i periti assicurativi non possono utilizzare la detraibilità totale per gli alutoveicoli." Quindi la discriminate è costituita oltre che dall'iscrizione ad uno specifico albo, dall'esercizio abituale nonchè professionale della menzionata attività di intermediazione.
> Io maturo i miei convincimenti ragionando con Voi, ma penso che sia corretto ricorrere all'interpello come suggerisce saggiamente il dott. Sciuto!

  Scusate se mi inserisco nella discussione. Ma quanto detto in riferimento a questa risoluzione del 1993, si potrebbe interpretare come un'apertura del regime di favore anche ai mediatori immobiliari, che da precedenti discussioni nel forum risultavano (stranamente esclusi). Infatti, non mi sembrano mancare i requisiti di professionalit&#224; o dell'iscrizione all'Albo/registro.
Mi piacerebbe avere ancora un'opinione degli esperti del forum su tale questione. Grazie e saluti k.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi dice per favore quale era la discussione del forum a cui fa riferimento ?    

> ................. che da precedenti discussioni nel forum risultavano (stranamente esclusi). .........................

----------


## kongio

> Mi dice per favore quale era la discussione del forum a cui fa riferimento ?

  La discussione &#232; datata 16.10-18.10.06. Non so come farle un link, ad ogni modo si trova agevolmente con la funzione cerca/agente

----------


## Speedy

> La discussione è datata 16.10-18.10.06. Non so come farle un link, ad ogni modo si trova agevolmente con la funzione cerca/agente

  Più volte in questo forum è stato affrontato il problema della equiparazione delle altre figure di intermediari a quella degli agenti e rappresentanti di commercio, al fine di poter dedurre le spese auto per l' 80%.
Le uniche certezze sono che i promotori finanziari e gli agenti di assicurazione sono equiparati agli agenti di commercio, come riconosciuto dall'ADE.
E tutte le altre figure ?
Per esse si naviga al buio ed ognuno di noi si può regolare come vuole.
E' mia personale opinione, condivisibile o meno, che:
= i subagenti di assicurazione potrebbero essere equiparati agli agenti di assicurazione, data anche l'esistenza di un mandato continuativo (quindi deducibilità auto 80%)
= i procacciatori di affari non sono equiparabili (mancanza del mandato continuativo)
= i mediatori creditizi non sono equiparabili (mancanza del mandato cont.)
= i mediatori assicurativi non sono equiparabili (mancanza del mandato cont.)
= i mediatori immobiliari non sono equiparabili (mancanza del mandato cont.)
Quindi, dal mio punto di vista, la discriminante più rilevante non è tanto l'iscrizione ad un albo quanto l'esistenza di un mandato di intermediazione continuativo.
Ciao

----------


## kongio

> Più volte in questo forum è stato affrontato il problema della equiparazione delle altre figure di intermediari a quella degli agenti e rappresentanti di commercio, al fine di poter dedurre le spese auto per l' 80%.
> Le uniche certezze sono che i promotori finanziari e gli agenti di assicurazione sono equiparati agli agenti di commercio, come riconosciuto dall'ADE.
> E tutte le altre figure ?
> Per esse si naviga al buio ed ognuno di noi si può regolare come vuole.
> E' mia personale opinione, condivisibile o meno, che:
> = i subagenti di assicurazione potrebbero essere equiparati agli agenti di assicurazione, data anche l'esistenza di un mandato continuativo (quindi deducibilità auto 80%)
> = i procacciatori di affari non sono equiparabili (mancanza del mandato continuativo)
> = i mediatori creditizi non sono equiparabili (mancanza del mandato cont.)
> = i mediatori assicurativi non sono equiparabili (mancanza del mandato cont.)
> ...

  Ti ringrazio per la precisazione.
ciao

----------


## mariatucci

...anche dal mio modesto punto di vista la discriminate è lo svolgimento x professione abituale e non occasionale dell'attività di intermediazione.
Saluti e grazie

----------


## mazzanti

26.01.2007 
Mi intrometto, essendo io un sostenitore del diritto del mediatore immobiliare alla deduzione dell'80% del costo autovettura.
Scusate ma le vs posizioni non sono del tutto coincidenti:
Speedy cita "un mandato continuativo"; Mariatucci invece "l'esercizio per professione abituale dell'intermediazione". Sono due concetti diversi, in quanto il secondo può non comprendere il primo, mentre il primo necessariamente comprende il secondo. 
Inoltre, mi spiegate che uso fa dell'autovettura l'agente generale di assicurazioni che per settimane intere può permettersi di non uscire dalla agenzia ? Ci sono polizze che non richiedono la visita porta a porta, come le rcauto! 
E allora perchè sono stati assimilati agli agenti e rappresentanti di commercio ? 
Secondo me, perchè quello che conta è "l'intermediazione" esercitata in forma professionale, e se è così, non c'è dubbio che l'agente di affari in mediazione, campo immobiliare, sia da ricomprendere. Anche perchè non dimentichiamoci che i mediatori sono anche -il più delle volte- "MANDATARI A TITOLO ONEROSO" e quindi assumono anche quel famoso "mandato stabile" di cui parla Speedy. 
Che ne pensate?

----------


## mariatucci

avevo inteso il mandato come un'ulteriore conferma dell'esercizio in forma abituale. Sono inoltre daccordo con lei con la valutazione del tipo di attività esercitata e delle relative modalità per desumerne la famigerata "inerenza".

----------

